# My mother is looking to rescue a Maltese



## swimsrf (Apr 2, 2013)

I live in Los Angeles, where they (unfortunately) frequent shelters, and there are a half dozen Malts being fostered by rescue groups and looking for forever homes. But my mother lives in Tucson, where there are no rescues at all. She would like to get one from Southern California, but she's running into issues with the "home visit" and being "out of the area." Or so they say. She is a very experienced dog owner. She has bred and shown Wire Fox Terriers, and we have English Pointers the entire time when I was growing up. We never gave up a dog. She's flexible on age and gender. Any advice? Am I going to have to go pull one from a shelter? :huh:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll send you a pm, Nancy.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It makes me happy to hear that someone is looking to rescue! I saw your comment on AMAR's Facebook page, too.  (I'm Minnie's foster.)

Why not contact the rescue group coordinators directly and see what their suggestions are.  Edie of AMAR posts on Spoiled Maltese as "plenty pets 20" and you can also find contact information for AMAR representatives on this page of their website: American Maltese Association National Rescue Program

There is absolutely nothing wrong with adopting a dog directly from a shelter! But there are dangers in getting a dog for somebody else. Even if the dog doesn't have problems, they might not "click" with the person they are intended for.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mss said:


> It makes me happy to hear that someone is looking to rescue! I saw your comment on AMAR's Facebook page, too.  (I'm Minnie's foster.)
> 
> Why not contact the rescue group coordinators directly and see what their suggestions are.  Edie of AMAR posts on Spoiled Maltese as "plenty pets 20" and you can also find contact information for AMAR representatives on this page of their website: American Maltese Association National Rescue Program
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with adopting a dog directly from a shelter! But there are dangers in getting a dog for somebody else. Even if the dog doesn't have problems, they might not "click" with the person they are intended for.


Good for you Nancy! :chili: There are lots of maltese rescues in California. Personally, I would urge you to adopt from a rescue rather than a shelter. A good rescue will have vetted the dog, will have found out if there are health issues and will divulge that info, also they can have a better idea of the dog's temperament and will take the dog back if it's not a good fit for you. I know it's wonderful to think of saving a dog from a shelter, and that's true, but also realize if you adopt from a rescue, you are opening up a space so that THEY can go rescue a dog from a shelter. I think your mom's decision to adopt is so wonderful! I believe that AMAR will adopt out of state in most cases (not all). They have contacts all over the country so they may have someone in your area who can do a home visit. So I would definitely start there. And please keep us posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

That is truly wonderful, as I seem to notice that CA and NY have the most malts that need homes 

Please keep us updated!!! Rescues are my fave!!! :chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Best Of Luck Such a nice thing you are trying to do.*
*Hope you Find The Right One.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## swimsrf (Apr 2, 2013)

Just wanted to update you on my mom's search for a Malt to rescue. Well...it turns out dogs like mine - at 5 lbs. and purebred - are very uncommon to encounter in rescues. My mother was quite fixated on getting a dog just like mine, so she ended up buying one from a breeder. 

It's not as admirable as rescuing one, but she did end up going to a reputable breeder - Mon' Esta Maltese in Phoenix. The pup she picked up is adorable, of course, and I'm happy that she went into the process well-informed about the breed, and will be providing this little boy a home for his entire life.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, well, I beg to differ about little Maltese not being in rescue organizations, but I imagine the location and timing could have been issues in this instance. I wish your mother the best with her new pup.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

swimsrf said:


> Just wanted to update you on my mom's search for a Malt to rescue. Well...it turns out dogs like mine - at 5 lbs. and purebred - are very uncommon to encounter in rescues. My mother was quite fixated on getting a dog just like mine, so she ended up buying one from a breeder.
> 
> It's not as admirable as rescuing one, but she did end up going to a reputable breeder - Mon' Esta Maltese in Phoenix. The pup she picked up is adorable, of course, and I'm happy that she went into the process well-informed about the breed, and will be providing this little boy a home for his entire life.





mss said:


> Oh, well, I beg to differ about little Maltese not being in rescue organizations, but I imagine the location and timing could have been issues in this instance. I wish your mother the best with her new pup.


I agree. Beautiful, purebred small Maltese come into rescue groups all the time. The key is to be approved by the rescue beforehand so you are considered when a possible adoptee comes in. Those Maltese are very desirable and get adopted quickly so there are usually families waiting for the perfect match.

Rescues groups are not like stores. They don't keep dogs "in stock"!


----------



## swimsrf (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh yes. I completely understand. My little doggie didn't make it to a rescue even. I'm a failed foster.


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

swimsrf said:


> Oh yes. I completely understand. My little doggie didn't make it to a rescue even. I'm a failed foster.


Sometimes it is a good thing to fail! :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue has a couple tiny ones in the 5-6 pound range that are ready to adopt. They're in Wisconsin but travel can always be worked out... 
Yes you can find gorgeous dogs in rescue, they sometimes are diamonds in the rough... but more precious than that.

Maltese Rescue Home Page

This is Lilli, she's weighs 4.9 pounds 

Adopt Maltese Rescue











Cricket is 4 pounds

Adopt Maltese Rescue










Frannie is 5 pounds

Adopt Maltese Rescue











Sparkle is in Kansas, she looks tiny










http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMalteseRescueSparkle.html


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, my. :wub: Too late for her mom, I guess, but I hope people will spread the word!


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh I love cricket!! I wish I was closer and wish they would let me adopt him but I would assume since I have young kids they would say no  he is soooo cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swimsrf (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG. I love Cricket too. She looks so much like my dog. So tempted. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Your mom got a pup from a great breeder! You'll have to encourage her to join SM or at the very least, you need to post some pics!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

swimsrf said:


> Oh yes. I completely understand. My little doggie didn't make it to a rescue even. I'm a failed foster.


Glad your mom found a wonderful pup! I am also from Southern Cali, I'm Giovanna, nice to meet you!


----------

